# Best day of Red Dum fishing ever



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

How many did you bring home? the photo numbered 7e237..... looks just like the one I caught and released 4 years ago.


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Pretty jealous! I need to get out and go soon, seeing this just makes the itch to go worse.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Capt Rhan said:


> How many did you bring home? the photo numbered 7e237..... looks just like the one I caught and released 4 years ago.


We kept one red and one flounder (15.5") since they were both gut hooked. We released every other fish with the intention to release everything we caught. I have not been able to catch the same fish twice but hopefully when I go back there I can catch the same fish.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Cbell said:


> Pretty jealous! I need to get out and go soon, seeing this just makes the itch to go worse.


The flounder fishing sucks right now, but the red drum fishing has been pretty good lately.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s the slot size on those red dum? 
Looks like a good day of catching!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I caught 29 on fly the other day, I think you’re doing it wrong.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s the slot size on those red dum?
> Looks like a good day of catching!


18-27 inches. It was non-stop action.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

WillW said:


> I caught 29 on fly the other day, I think you’re doing it wrong.


That's insane. I had the buggy whip with me and threw it for a little, but the fish wouldn't touch an artificial (including the fly) so I went back to bait.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> That's insane. I had the buggy whip with me and threw it for a little, but the fish wouldn't touch an artificial (including the fly) so I went back to bait.


Good job on the fish, just messing with you. Way to be a good sport


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Griffinz33 said:


> That's insane. I had the buggy whip with me and threw it for a little, but the fish wouldn't touch an artificial (including the fly) so I went back to bait.


Awesome day man, congrats! But in all seriousness have you landed some good fish on fly before? You landed 20+ reds in a day. You have sufficiently scratched your itch to catch some fish. After days like the one you had, I felt I had graduated from spin fishing in a way. So I left the spinning rods at home and accepted the fact that I didn't care if I came home empty handed. That's when fishing got a lot more rewarding. I would rather land one sight casted red on fly than 20 on bait. Obviously its not for everyone, but if you have some 20+ days, stack the odds in the fishes favor and make it a challenge! YOU ARE READY


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Good job, Guessing by calling them red drum that you're from NC? I grew up with a house on Topsail Beach and absolutely loved fishing the sound and marsh behind the island there. Keep it up!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I ha


Pierson said:


> Awesome day man, congrats! But in all seriousness have you landed some good fish on fly before? You landed 20+ reds in a day. You have sufficiently scratched your itch to catch some fish. After days like the one you had, I felt I had graduated from spin fishing in a way. So I left the spinning rods at home and accepted the fact that I didn't care if I came home empty handed. That's when fishing got a lot more rewarding. I would rather land one sight casted red on fly than 20 on bait. Obviously its not for everyone, but if you have some 20+ days, stack the odds in the fishes favor and make it a challenge! YOU ARE READY


ve brought the fly rod with me almost every trip waiting for the right chance at a fish. I have caught one small one in the fly but that’s it. I am pretty good at casting and have a bunch of flies that need to be used to. I’m gonna focus on it more and more till I can finally catch one!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Good job, Guessing by calling them red drum that you're from NC? I grew up with a house on Topsail Beach and absolutely loved fishing the sound and marsh behind the island there. Keep it up!


I live on pages creek in porters neck so I fish a lot behind figure 8 island. I moved here from Alaska when I was 8 so I didn’t get to fish the areas when it was really good


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Griffinz33 said:


> I have brought the fly rod with me almost every trip waiting for the right chance at a fish. I have caught one small one in the fly but that’s it. I am pretty good at casting and have a bunch of flies that need to be used to. I’m gonna focus on it more and more till I can finally catch one!


 So I used to do this too and the same thing would always happen. "Oh ill get one fish in the boat and then switch to the fly rod." Well turns out the best shot at a fish might be that first fish of the day and then you missed your shot to get it on fly. You will not really advance much until you leave the spinning rods at home. Make "the right chance" every chance. Don't be afraid to get skunked man!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I like to go out every other day and do an exercise paddle at high tide for tailing red drum and I bring a fly rod but never see any. I like sightfishing red drum with a fly rod but the water is pretty dirty right now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pierson said:


> So I used to do this too and the same thing would always happen. "Oh ill get one fish in the boat and then switch to the fly rod." Well turns out the best shot at a fish might be that first fish of the day and then you missed your shot to get it on fly. You will not really advance much until you leave the spinning rods at home. Make "the right chance" every chance. Don't be afraid to get skunked man!


Same with pretty much any species or method. If you never caught a fish on topwater you won’t get it done chunking tails all day.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I broke off a big red on a topwater in this spot and have caught one other red on a topwater ever. I love to throw new and different baits such as spoons, topwaters, flies, and popping corks. Its really satisfying catching fish on baits you don't normally throw. I always throw the fly at some point when I'm fishing and it just depends on where and what the fish are doing at that spot.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I almost always fish low tide since I can get in extremely shallow water with my paddle board. So, in some spots it's hard to fish for them. Only 2 of my spots (the spot I fished being one of them) are the only spots I think I can catch a red drum on the fly.


----------

